# what kind of algae is this?



## james_uk (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could i.d. this algae for me? I think i have two different kinds blooming at the moment.

thanks,

James


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe both are BBA (Black Brush Algae).


----------



## james_uk (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks rich, as soon as I saw your post I did some research into BBA and sources suggest it's due to lack of Co2. This would make sense since I don't inject Co2.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

spot treat with flourish excel and you can get rid of it. It's not necessarily caused from a lack of co2 but fluctuating amounts of co2 say you are constantly changing your injection rate or doing erratic water changes etc.. BBA can be triggered


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like beard algae to me. BBA is soft, distinct tufts. Either can be easily defeated by co2 and a solid fertilization plan. A few threads about the subject are concurrent with this one.


----------

